# CC Raffle time TORR goldfinger 58.55 sharp edge black ti coated tamper



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok first of a couple of raffles that I have lined up, this is for the latest Tamper from TORR, kindly supplied by jenns from TorrToys. It is the magnificent 58.55 sharp edge goldfinger black ti coated. This one has a unique wood handle to finish it off beautifully, it also has the black torr tamper stand. These are super expensive so this is a chance to get one at the cost of a ticket.

























Coffee forum raffle rules apply

All the usual rules apply, cut and paste name into list, first come first served basis, payment details will be sent out once list is complete and draw will only take place once all payments have been made. 30 tickets at £6 per ticket, which will give the forum a nice donation at the end.

The following draw process (tried and tested) will be used to randomly draw the winner

If you do not agree with the process then do not enter the raffle

There is no debate on this process - which is fully transparent - and an impartial observer is welcome to view the process via screenshare

Once all monies have been received (and only when all monies have been received);

1. All names will be collated and entered into a spreadsheet

2. Names will be copied and pasted into Random.org List Randomiser

3. The list will be randomised once to shuffle the order

4. The randomised list will be randomised once more (second randomisation)

5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation

Everyone has an equal chance of being in this row following this randomisation process


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffechap


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Simon_S


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Simon_S


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Simon_S

3. johnealey


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Coffechap

2. Simon_S

3. Reneb


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Coffechap

2. Simon_S

3. johnealey

4. reneb


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Simon_S

3. johnealey

4. reneb

5. MatBat


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Lefteye


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

10. Kman10


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One third of the way there !


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Over half way


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nearly time for the 10 count down


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay 10 more to go


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Make that nine!









01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam (please add me in)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooooo 7 more places left


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr


----------



## imtnom3rcy (Nov 15, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr

25. imtnom3rcy


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr

25. imtnom3rcy

26. Jon


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr

25. imtnom3rcy

26. Jon

27. unoll


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

4

More slots to go get in quick folks if you want a chance of getting this beauty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oops make that 3


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

mines_abeer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr

25. imtnom3rcy

26. Jon

27. unoll

28. Mines_abeer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just two more slots and we are done folks


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have struggled and can not do this via phone. Could someone please add me?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes Row said:


> I have struggled and can not do this via phone. Could someone please add me?


01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr

25. imtnom3rcy

26. Jon

27. unoll

28. Mines_abeer

29. Yes Row

done


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

01. Coffechap

02. Simon_S

03. johnealey

04. reneb

05. MatBa

06. MSM

07. dfk

08. Igm45

09. Lefteye

10. Kman10

11. PHB1969

12. Tewdric

13. NeilR

14. Robbo

15. eddie57

16. christos_geo

17. UbiquitousPhoton

18. Deansie26

19. MrShades

20. Kennyboy993

21. Jack-Jones

22. MediumRoastSteam

23. Obnic

24. PeteHr

25. imtnom3rcy

26. Jon

27. unoll

28. Mines_abeer

29. Yes Row

30. Doolallysquiff


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Boom! 30!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Time for us to pay up!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

good luck to all


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I need the details to pay


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn will send out payment details this morning


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

If we all pay pronto will the draw be tonight @coffeechap ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

igm45 said:


> If we all pay pronto will the draw be tonight @coffeechap ?


you have not been in a raffle before then! most will pay however some will not. they will go on holiday for 2 weeks, probably camping and not have the forethought to not hold others up. expect the draw in about 3 weeks!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

My greeness has been exposed.

I'm going to remain naively hopeful that we have a good group that'll get on and pay.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

We should have a sweepstake on when the final payer will pay....

Lets say 30 people at a Quid a pop - winner takes all....

All we need is a list of entrants then once full everybody pays up then we...... Oh hang on! I can see a slight flaw in my plan :-(


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I like your idea, and I'd love to stay and chat about this, but the taxi is waiting to take me to the airport.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not done one of these before. Soon as Glen posts how we do it - I'll sort. So I won't be the last!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Me too, I'm excited about my 3.33333333333% chance of winning.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you will get a pm instructing you to make a bank transfer (definitely not PayPal as they ban raffles) to a certain bank account using your forum name as a reference


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> you will get a pm instructing you to make a bank transfer (definitely not PayPal as they ban raffles) to a certain bank account using your forum name as a reference


You won't receive anything, as (despite previous warnings from Glenn) you can't even type your full forum name in the list ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Details will be sent out this evening


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Just in case this is an issue -

I'm #5 on the list 'MatBat'

looks like the 't' got cut off when someone copied and pasted.

thanks and good luck!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All

Sorry for the delay as it was a special occasion that needed to be marked tonight, so am late in sending out details.

I am about to run the list and send out details via PM

Please DO NOT reply via PM to advise that you have paid

I will reconcile against the spreadsheet and update as soon as most payments have come in

Please DO NOT speculate about why some people pay later than others - there are usually reasons for this and speculation / slander is not tolerated

I will chase those who have not paid within a few days and update the organiser of the progress

Keep an eye on the PMs once all names have been validated

Thanks for supporting these raffles organised by coffeechap


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Could someone pay for me if I PayPal them. (Which reminds me @jlarkin - I owe you charity donation from a week or so back - can you fire me your PayPal details please?)


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Done


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jon said:


> Could someone pay for me if I PayPal them. (Which reminds me @jlarkin - I owe you charity donation from a week or so back - can you fire me your PayPal details please?)


If I could do the same I would be most grateful. I need a card reader for new payees and cannot locate it right now..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

igm45 said:


> If I could do the same I would be most grateful. I need a card reader for new payees and cannot locate it right now..


Same!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Is it to late to join this?

I sold my one of these and regretted it instantly


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

done


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

BeanAbout said:


> Is it to late to join this?
> 
> I sold my one of these and regretted it instantly


I'm gonna stick my neck out and say Yes (it is too late for you) :-(.... Oh and me (I missed it as well) :-(


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

BeanAbout said:


> Is it to late to join this?
> 
> I sold my one of these and regretted it instantly


 @BeanAbout you can take my spot if you want?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

My secure key broke as I decided to use it to pay, urgh. If someone can also help me out by me paypalling them the money I'd really appreciate it, cheers.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

unoll said:


> My secure key broke as I decided to use it to pay, urgh. If someone can also help me out by me paypalling them the money I'd really appreciate it, cheers.


hi if your still stuck let me know?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> hi if your still stuck let me know?


Hey Eddie that'd be awesome, thanks. Please pm me your details and I'll sort it out.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

unoll said:


> Hey Eddie that'd be awesome, thanks. Please pm me your details and I'll sort it out.


did you get it?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> did you get it?


Hey @eddie57 . I didn't seem to get anything but no matter as @coffeechap sorted me out instead. Thanks for the offer of help though, it's really appreciated.

*PAID*


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

unoll said:


> Hey @eddie57 . I didn't seem to get anything but no matter as @coffeechap sorted me out instead. Thanks for the offer of help though, it's really appreciated.
> 
> *PAID*


ok just glad you've been sorted, dont know what happened to the pm tho


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Got notification, thanks. Will get it sorted out tomorrow as I am away on holiday.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm just about to make my payment, anyone need it covering?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Simon_S said:


> I'm just about to make my payment, anyone need it covering?


I'm sorted and paid up now, thanks for the offer


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can someone pay for me please? Happy to PayPal!


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Jon said:


> Can someone pay for me please? Happy to PayPal!


Gotcha Jon, I'll pm PayPal details....

Anyone else???


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Simon_S said:


> Gotcha Jon, I'll pm PayPal details....
> 
> Anyone else???


You're a gent! Thank you.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Paid!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

paid, apologies for the delay, was north of the border without banking generator!

John


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Paid @Jon & myself.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Paid


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Paid!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 to go

Getting close now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Three more payments to go


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Ooh the tension. I waaaant this tamper. It's quite the most beautiful one I've ever seen.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've not posted on here that I've paid as I paid a while ago and didn't think I needed to. But I've paid.

In other words - I've paid.

Paid

P....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Ooh the tension. I waaaant this tamper. It's quite the most beautiful one I've ever seen.


no it is not!


----------



## imtnom3rcy (Nov 15, 2016)

Such a beauty


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am about to reconcile the list and find out which 3 have not yet paid and send a PM

Now's a great time to deposit the amount


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi @Glenn conscious that the people yet to pay may not have had an alert to the original pm. I had a stack of unanswered messages.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I will sort my payment out tonight. Currently away and can't sort out the payment.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks all - only 1 left unaccounted for

Looking into email notifications for PMs

The extra security hoops we are putting on place means more connectors to update each time a change is made


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Forgot to post saying I had paid, but I did so first night...


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry guys back at a place to pay and have paid.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok let's do it!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Who's the slacker? Lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's on for this evening


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> It's on for this evening


Exciting


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It's on for this evening


Any idea of a time?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn was trying for 2100


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Ooh popcorn time!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just prepping the draw

Give me 5 mins to get set up. I'm in temporary accommodation so not as quick as usual


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Pop!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ball 21 was drawn first in Saturdays draw

Therefore, the winner will be the person in line 21 after the second randomisation

This is the standard procedure for the raffle draws

Get ready folks...

Good luck to all 30 entrants


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Exciting!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to *coffeechap* for arranging the prize - a stunning looking item.

And the winner is..............


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

That tamper is so black, light just falls into it..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Deansie26*

Congratulations!

Pop coffeechap a PM to sort out delivery.

Random.org list randomiser results below


Coffeechap

Jon

Igm45

Doolallysquiff

MSM

PeteHr

Simon_S

reneb

Kennyboy993

Kman10

imtnom3rcy

Robbo

Jack-Jones

NeilR

unoll

Mines_abeer

PHB1969

Yes Row

dfk41

Lefteye

Deansie26

MediumRoastSteam

MrShades

eddie57

christos_geo

Tewdric

Obnic

johnealey

MatBat

UbiquitousPhoton


Timestamp: 2017-06-05 20:05:38 UTC

You have randomized this list 2 times.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations @Deansie26


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Where do I get a refund?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can apply through the usual channels


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations deansie you will love this tamper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep them peeled folks as I am organising a big raffle very soon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@Jon


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Keep them peeled folks as I am organising a big raffle very soon


Exciting!!


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Please accept my most insincere congratulations @Deansie26


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

congratulations deansie, great prize, very jealous. thanks to cc and glenn as ever, always love a raffle


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats @Deansie26

John


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wahyey! Couldn't believe it when I saw my name there-absolutely magic thank you!

And like above thanks for setting up the raffle.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Jon said:


> Where do I get a refund?


PayPal? ?

Well done @Deansie26 nd thanks to all for the organising efforts.......


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations mate


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations and many thanks Dave for the opportunity


----------



## imtnom3rcy (Nov 15, 2016)

Congrats mate, great tamper.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Dave, I never needed a repercharge so much before. What do I have to do to get a tamper like that one?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Dave and Glenn. Always fun!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks coffee forums and all involved


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks great, I have messaged Torr to see if I can buy one, really like it!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MSM said:


> Looks great, I have messaged Torr to see if I can buy one, really like it!


 @coffeechap might be able to help


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Jon, it's a nice quality addition to a coffee area. I've noticed suction when pulling the tamp away from the grounds which is a first.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Deansie26 said:


> Thanks coffee forums and all involved


Looks a lot like mine!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Drool!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Drool!


Christmas will be here soon


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm thinking Father's Day


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Illl trade you a tamper for a job in Switzerland so I can escape this madness


----------

